# good things to put in p tanks?



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

hey guys i was just wondering what are some good things to put in P tanks that make it look good and maybe even increase the aggressiveness of the P's in your tank, or just things that they love to be around?


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Feeders,Live Plants....And Room to swim


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

hmm... i think ill head to petsmart sometime this weekend


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Live plants give off natural oxygeon which make the fish more active. Though, some people have said it doesn't matter with Pirhanas. 
Though I know with Chiclids they LOVE It.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

kove32 said:


> Though I know with Chiclids they LOVE It.


 if they dont root them up







,

but i like how just the right piece of drift wood looks in a rana tank

with long grass like plants







its the bees knees man


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

If they don't root them up or don't chew on the leaves...
LOL. They just love them.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Making your tank look close to their natural habitat would be the best way. But water quality and stress would be the key factors in keeping with your Ps health and making them show their true Fury!


----------

